# FK1000 on wheels...quick test



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I detailed the car with FK1000 the other day, and also did the wheels.

1 week of daily use and a fair bit of dirt later, I thought I'd see how clean they come up with just a blast from the PW 

*Before*










*After*


















*Video*






*Conclusion*

These wheels came up 100% clean with just a quick blast of water. OK they weren't exactly filthy, but still had a fair amount of grime on them. This is as good or better than anything I have tried to date, so will monitor how long it stays like this - so far so good :thumb:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

nice results, i have some of this fk1000 aswell, but havent tried it on wheels yet.. looks like i definatly should !


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice, is it a sealant or a wheel wax?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

paste sealant - great on paint :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's pretty good Damon 

Was that just the FK1000 with nothing underneath ? Just clayed and squeaky clean


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> That's pretty good Damon
> 
> Was that just the FK1000 with nothing underneath ? Just clayed and squeaky clean


1. good hit with AS Smart Wheels at 1:3
2. Tardis as required on a few tar spots
3. quick run over the insides with clay
4. shampoo wash & rinse
5. FK1000 x 2

The FK1000 is nice and easy to use on wheels as well. As it sort of melts into the applicator a bit, once you've done some on the paint, the applicator has enough in it that just a quick wipe over leaves a nice thin layer. Handy...


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

So does thats confirm there is no need for a dedicated wheel wax ? I belive that what you put on your cars panels is more than good enough for the wheels. if you just spend a little time keeping them topped up maybe once a month.


----------

